# Outdoor Prep Table- What do you use?



## Geebs (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey all! 

Just moved into a new place that has a concrete patio, before I would just set my stuff on the deck railing. Wondering what you all use for a prep table, I would like to leave it out year round if possible, will get rained and snowed on.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2019)

Geebs said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just moved into a new place that has a concrete patio, before I would just set my stuff on the deck railing. Wondering what you all use for a prep table, I would like to leave it out year round if possible, will get rained and snowed on.


Check your area for places that do kitchen counter tops,they may have a broken piece that can be salvaged for what you want.
Richie


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 9, 2019)

I use a folding plastic table Costco sells.  I don't leave it out in the rain though


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2019)

On the cheap end you can get plastic folding tables. Or if money is no issue, 416 stainless steel prep tables like they use in restaurants will last decades...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 9, 2019)

Well, I do all of my prepping inside in the kitchen.
However, for keeping items close at hand while grilling or smoking, I just use the good old wrought iron picnic table.
Folks can even sit there if they want to.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 9, 2019)

I like the folding tables from Walmart or costco's...I get a 100 foot roll of the cheap plastic table cloth covering and roll it out on the table...makes clean up a snap.
I also got a 6 foot long damaged kitchen counter top from home depo for about 25 bucks and set it on a couple homemade saw horses...
Be forewarned, the counter top is press board and formica and WILL NOT stand unprotected exposure to rain, snow and whatnot...
Mine is under a permanent outdoor cover protected from everything but temperatures and has lasted over 10 years now...
As chef Jimmy suggested...at camp in northern Michigan we've got a stainless steel kitchen prep table we scored cheap that sits right out in the woods year long and has for at least 10 years now the cleans up with a little soap and water to like new...
If it PERMANENT your looking for, I'd look for stainless..
If relatively inexpensive, easy and portable
I'd go plastic folding...
I wouldn't go with a formica top unless you've got good overhead protection...
Just my 2 cents
Walt


----------



## podzap (Jan 9, 2019)

Geebs said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just moved into a new place that has a concrete patio, before I would just set my stuff on the deck railing. Wondering what you all use for a prep table, I would like to leave it out year round if possible, will get rained and snowed on.



I use two folding metal sawhorses and an old tabletop.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 9, 2019)

Couple of weeks ago I got a stainless steel 24"x 48" work table from eBay for $89 plus tax. Now I don't have to use "my wife's" kitchen counter top and clean it.. and clean it..  and clean it forever to my wife's satisfaction every time I completed my work. The table has bottom shelf which can hold a lot of stuff so I can take my stuff from the kitchen and keep it on that shelf. Very easy to clean. Very happy now!I keep my table in the garage. Separately, I bought four 5"casters for the table. Will have to cut legs now because the table is little to high now for me...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2019)

I do all my prepping in the kitchen.
Then I take it out to the Smoker, after I preheat my MES.
If my Hemiballismus is acting up at the time, Mrs Bear carries it & I do the door opening for her.
That way it won't end up on the Front Porch Floor, or in the yard.

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Jan 9, 2019)

I do almost all prep work in the kitchen as others have stated.  But there are times when something else needs doing such as my wife or guest saying "here, cook this also" and I set it up on an old patio table and drag out my outdoor kitchen tools, and do as requested. Nothing fancy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a smaller industrial table that I keep year round outside. It's the perfect size for keeping my platters and utensils on. Prep-work is done in the kitchen.

Chris


----------

